# Reparacion de microondas Daewoo



## norberto1984 (Abr 7, 2017)

Hola amigos, no tengo experiencias sobre estos equipos y me sucede que lo conecto a la corriente y no funciona, medi el fusible de entrada y esta ok, me prestaron la placa donde se encuentra la electronica, de uno similar y todo funciona ok ... ...


----------



## capitanp (Abr 7, 2017)

fotos y nose, puentea el rele de la placa a ver si arranca, revisa los swtch de la puerta


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2017)

Si al cambiar la placa funciona el problema esta en la placa, puede que se pueda reparar puede que  se deba reemplazar, con la original enciende el display? si no lo hace puede que el primario del transformador este abierto(el que va en la placa) o este rota la fuente entre muchas otras cosas


----------



## gonkr (Abr 12, 2017)

Si la corriente llega a la placa y no la distribuye el problema está en la fuente de la placa. Revisa que del secundario del transformador salga el voltaje que debería mandar. Ojo que los microondas tienen alto voltaje, Ojo donde tocas... Yo lo haría con la placa fuera del microondas...


----------

